# Question about Credit Card Payments..



## prince_charming (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Guy's,

Just a general question about credit card payments. A good mate of mine got made redundant 3 months ago and has returned back to London. He hasnt paid his credit card bills since and is planning to come back to Dubai in March. Will he get stopped at immigration or anything along those lines.........


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

I hope they do.. hopefully they will make him work slave labor to pay off his debts. and tell your mate (you) thanks for adding to the financial woes of the world. pansy


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

eerrr... yes I would recommend your friend settling this with the bank before he comes to Dubai as he could actually be detained at the airport and taken to jail unless he is ready to pay his debt right there and then. Sounds harsh, but I've heard a few stories about this and if I were your friend I would definitely not take the risk.

Good luck


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dizzyizzy is correct.

Assuming the credit card company have informed the police he is likely to be arrested in arrival and jailed until the debt is settled. Once that has been done, he may even be refused entry into the country.

I have to agree with bigdave that it is wrong to run out on debts.


-


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

wow dizzy, you are a lot nicer than I am. these people piss me off.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Dizzyizzy is correct.
> 
> Assuming the credit card company have informed the police he is likely to be arrested in arrival and jailed until the debt is settled. Once that has been done, he may even be refused entry into the country.
> 
> ...


Sorry elphaba, I tried to make my post as nice as I could. I'm trying to be a good boy.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bigdave said:


> Sorry elphaba, I tried to make my post as nice as I could. I'm trying to be a good boy.


No need to apologise. I agree with what you said in principle, just not sure about the method. 

-


----------



## prince_charming (Feb 8, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> No need to apologise. I agree with what you said in principle, just not sure about the method.
> 
> -


Thanks Guys for your help


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

As a point of clarification, if your friend gave a security cheque, and it has been returned unpaid, then this is a criminal case. If the amount is relatively small (less than AED50K say), then he can give his passport in (providing he has a residency stamp on it) for bail. You cannot get bail on a visit visa. If he did not give a cheque then the bank can (not will, can) file a civil case for return of monies owed.

2 Scenarios..

1) Criminal Case, if you don't pay up the full outstanding amount TO THE BANK and get a stamped receipt or get a release paper from the bank cos you've agreed a repayment schedule, then it's Al Awir for you (65% of the inmates in dubai's jails are there for this...). Punishment depends on value of cheque. Release and no deport once sentance is finished (unless it's big, big money and they might deport you). And also if the bank want their money back they have to then file a civil case, in other words, unless they do file a civil case you do not have to return the money. The banks are insured and they need to file a criminal case to get the money from their insurers. The insurers can then file a civil case on you if they want to...

2) Civil Case, the bank has to pay (I think it's) 17.5% of how much they're claiming, if you don't come up with an agreement directly with the court (not bank) then they can imprison you, you then don't get released until the money is paid in full.

I think that sums it up....

(Bloody hell, a sensible post from me, what is the world coming too...)


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Now I'm worried, Andy was coherent, factual and to the point 


Lord help us


----------



## prince_charming (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes He was..much appreciated Andy


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Now I'm worried, Andy was coherent, factual and to the point
> 
> 
> Lord help us



I think you'll find that there is a full moon.... 

-


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I think you'll find that there is a full moon....
> 
> -


I hate it when Andy turns into a Werewolf at full moon.....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

prince_charming said:


> Yes He was..much appreciated Andy


So Prince Charming, ridicule is nothing to be scared of???


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> So Prince Charming, ridicule is nothing to be scared of???


Oh, how much of your age and previous music taste did that statement give away?



_Is embarrassed to have recognised the lyrics_


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> So Prince Charming, ridicule is nothing to be scared of???


Erm....who is this "Adam Ant"?????


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Erm....who is this "Adam Ant"?????


Admit it, that song's in your head now and it's bugging the life out of you....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Admit it, that song's in your head now and it's bugging the life out of you....


Nope, got Anastacia singing to me!


----------

